
Ask HN: Looking for a 220v to 110v converter around genevillier/paris france? - soulbadguy
Landed in france couplenof days ago, and cant plug my laptop. I tried la fnac but dont sell converter... Any frenchman help?? Lol
======
porsupah
Are you certain you need 110V? It's all but certain your power supply can take
anything from around 100-250V, 50 or 60Hz - its input range is likely to be
printed somewhere on the supply. If so, all you'll need is a travel adaptor,
which should be easy to find.

~~~
soulbadguy
Hey thanks a lot. Your are right just need the converter

